

Show HN: Guipedia – clone, program, and execute in the browser - pfraze
https://guipedia.com/

======
rip747
sat there for 30 seconds clicking around. haven't a clue of what this thing is
suppose to be doing. what is the concept?

~~~
yanivt
The learn more button is in the top right. It's a very cool concept (friend of
OP).

~~~
rip747
snide remarks don't minimize the fact that I couldn't grasp the concept or
find the button within the amount of time I visited the site.

~~~
wesray
Ah, a cold fusion developer. Cool..no wonder you couldn't grasp it..lol, not
sure what snide comments you're referring to.

------
pfraze
I've been getting some reports of SSL warnings. It appears that some computers
don't recognize StartSSL's class 2 CA. I'm going to issue one from their class
1 to see if that solves the issue.

~~~
sitkack
I got the warning using the latest Opera.

------
vezzy-fnord
The idea is pretty nifty, although the explanations so far are absolutely
terrible, quite frankly. It's hard to get a coherent idea of what this is
meant to do.

From what I've gathered, it's a collaborative real-time software development
environment where anyone can work on any user-submitted program, which is
isolated in a VM. Everything and anything is programmable, so it takes the
meaning of "programmable web" to an ultimate.

It's still rudimentary, but keep going.

------
JetSpiegel
What the heck is httpl?

~~~
pfraze
(I'm the op) Yaniv is correct. It's HTTP that's JSON-encoded, which makes it
faster to parse and serialize when you're in the browser environment. It's
otherwise the same as HTTP/1.1.

The 'httpl://' scheme is also under application control, so you can use the
API to add and remove hosts in its namespace.

